# Help!! Anxiety over taking meds :(



## momof3 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi all! I'm new here and was just diagnosed today with Hashimoto's thyroiditis. My grandmother also had this condition and died of sudden cardiac arrest in her 70s. No granted, I'm only 36, but I'm FREAKED out because I made the mistake of looking at my Levothyroxine insert that stated that was a rare side effect. It might be rare, but my grandmother died of it (although we don't know if that was the ultimate reason).

My TSH was 3.21 (within normal range 0.4 - 4.50), but my TPO was positive at 373 (reference range less than 35), and ANA positive. Throughout the years I have had many aggravating symptoms (decreased libido, hair loss, severe aches and pains, irregular menses, etc). My vitamin D was also low at 23 so I am on Vitamin D supplements.

I have heard horror stories of people who started Levothyroxine and get into fits of rage, etc. I already get into irritable states where small things can set me off (although I'm much better at managing that)...I'm afraid to take the meds  Not just afraid, but I feel like a deer caught in the headlights about it. Any reassurances or stories that would confirm my fears?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

momof3 said:


> I have heard horror stories of people who started Levothyroxine and get into fits of rage, etc. I already get into irritable states where small things can set me off (although I'm much better at managing that)...I'm afraid to take the meds  Not just afraid, but I feel like a deer caught in the headlights about it. Any reassurances or stories that would confirm my fears?


It is not the medication Levothyroxine that causes fits of rage, its the thyroid disease. If this is an issue now or you think it might be then antidepressants would be recommended on a temporary bases, just long enough to get you through this stage of thyroid. The fit of rages in Graves' disease is called Graves' Rage and I have been there. In Hashi its called maxidema (spelling ?) madness. Its a predisposition to an already past or present
issue(s). Most don't go through it.

Don't be afraid to take your Levothyroxine, they are to help us in a good way. And don't believe everything you read on the internet. If you let things get to you, they will.

You'll be alright.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

FYI:

Correct spelling - Myxedema Madness or Myxedema psychosis

A chronically under-active thyroid can lead to slowly progressive myxedema madness/Myxedema psychosis.

Hormone replacement usually reverses the psychotic symptoms.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

momof3 said:


> Hi all! I'm new here and was just diagnosed today with Hashimoto's thyroiditis. My grandmother also had this condition and died of sudden cardiac arrest in her 70s. No granted, I'm only 36, but I'm FREAKED out because I made the mistake of looking at my Levothyroxine insert that stated that was a rare side effect. It might be rare, but my grandmother died of it (although we don't know if that was the ultimate reason).
> 
> My TSH was 3.21 (within normal range 0.4 - 4.50), but my TPO was positive at 373 (reference range less than 35), and ANA positive. Throughout the years I have had many aggravating symptoms (decreased libido, hair loss, severe aches and pains, irregular menses, etc). My vitamin D was also low at 23 so I am on Vitamin D supplements.
> 
> I have heard horror stories of people who started Levothyroxine and get into fits of rage, etc. I already get into irritable states where small things can set me off (although I'm much better at managing that)...I'm afraid to take the meds  Not just afraid, but I feel like a deer caught in the headlights about it. Any reassurances or stories that would confirm my fears?


Is your physician aware of your fears re this? If not, it would be a good thing to discuss w/him or her.

I do question the diagnosis however. It is entirely possible that you could be hyperthyroid.

Have you had any antibodies tests to make sure that you are not hyper? Like TSI, TBII; did the doctor run FREE T3 and FREE T4??

Did the doc do thyroglobulin?

You can look this stuff up here if you like.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

http://www.labtestsonline.org/unders...s/thyroid.html


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

momof3 said:


> Hi all! I'm new here and was just diagnosed today with Hashimoto's thyroiditis. My grandmother also had this condition and died of sudden cardiac arrest in her 70s. No granted, I'm only 36, but I'm FREAKED out because I made the mistake of looking at my Levothyroxine insert that stated that was a rare side effect. It might be rare, but my grandmother died of it (although we don't know if that was the ultimate reason).


Hey there, how are you doing - Are you taking your meds?

My mother was hypo and she died in her early 70's too but not from thyroid complications. Lung complications after by-pass operation.
Darn cholestero - its genetic in our family.

But please take your meds.

Let us know how you are doing!


----------



## momof3 (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you all!  Yes, I called the doc and she called me back, but I wasn't home...but, a friend of mine talked to me and I felt better about it. You gals/guys made me feel much better too 

@Andros - I am ANA positive and TPO positive. One item, I found REALLY fascinating...I called my father today, and in addition to my grandmother having Hashi's, I found out today that my father is taking Levothyroxin at the exact same dose as me, 50mcg. I know, it's a baby dose. I am not sure if he is hypo or hyperthyroid though...he is not good AT ALL about medical terms. My dad is in his 60s...so to be on the same meds as him wasn't like it made me feel old or anything...lol! 

How long before you feel it working? because, I actually found my irritability to be much less than normal...maybe it's just because I feel better about taking the meds  I don't know. I have only taken 2 doses so far, so I imagine I need to wait like 2 months or something to feel the affects of the meds, right? But, I do feel better today.

Thank you so much ladies/gents 

Michele


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

momof3 said:


> Thank you all!  Yes, I called the doc and she called me back, but I wasn't home...but, a friend of mine talked to me and I felt better about it. You gals/guys made me feel much better too
> 
> @Andros - I am ANA positive and TPO positive. One item, I found REALLY fascinating...I called my father today, and in addition to my grandmother having Hashi's, I found out today that my father is taking Levothyroxin at the exact same dose as me, 50mcg. I know, it's a baby dose. I am not sure if he is hypo or hyperthyroid though...he is not good AT ALL about medical terms. My dad is in his 60s...so to be on the same meds as him wasn't like it made me feel old or anything...lol!
> 
> ...


Michele! I am so glad you are taking your Levothyroxine. Good for you! You will be fine with this as long as you take your Levothyroxine in a timely manner and get labs every 8 weeks so doc can either titrate up or down as needed by you until you feel completely well.

If you really needed the med, yes.............you can feel some symptomatic relief rather quickly. Just little things but you notice them right away. It does take 8 weeks for T4 to build up fully in your system.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

Meds for thyroid are VERY accurate today and they are created by people in labs to help get better. Remember....we are so lucky to live in 2010 and not in 1950 or 1800!!!
I found that levo did not help me that much. I am on Eltroxin now * according to my endo the best drug out there. She would put her career on that!


----------



## stranazingarella (Dec 6, 2010)

I used to be afraid to take anything, even an ibuprofen! Thyroid cancer and its effects have cured me of that! Try the lowest dose possible if you are nervous and see if it makes a difference with your symptoms. I was also ANA positive (8 years before diagnosis) and they discovered I had Hashi's after the TT (2010), as well as Sarcoidosis (another auto-immune disease).


----------

